# Philippines Chevrolet Owners, my Daughter lost the SD Card with the GPS.



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I obviously can't help with this, but are you saying you lost the map functions when this SD card was removed? Is this the same with US Cruze Nav. systems? Secondary question: Why not just play the music via Bluetooth?


----------



## chevvy (May 1, 2013)

Yes because the files for the GPS were inside the SD card because the last time I checked the SD Card it had files that I was sure belonged to the GPS. I did not know my daughter removed it because I was outside of the car when it happened. My daughter does not know how to use the car's bluetooth so she just inserted her SD card instead.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, 10K for the SD chip? That's more than the price of the entire Nav. option here in the US. I hope someone comes to your rescue. Has Daughter lost her driving privlidges?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ Chevvy, 

First of all, Welcome to CruzeTalk! Hope you enjoy your stay. 
Just feel free to browse around, and for sure, you'll learn a lot of stuff about our car and all other non-cruze related stuff. 


Anyhow, if your radio DVD/GPS' main menu sort of looks like the one in the pix below, PM me your email add and I'll try to send you a copy of mine. 











Although I think you'll need to activate the map in order for it to work on your radio, mine came loaded with PolNav5, bought my Cruze from Chevy Pasig, btw. Anyways, I have other GPS apps that you may want to try, not sure if the maps are updated though, but they work.  


cheers! 
phantom


----------



## m4rc (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Phantom!

I also bought my 2012 Cruze in Chevy Pasig. I have the same problem like Chevvy. Can you also help me out get the files?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Hi m4rc, 

please send me your email add via PM and i'll get back to you as soon as I can.

cheers! 
phantom

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## m4rc (Oct 1, 2013)

phantom said:


> Hi m4rc,
> 
> please send me your email add via PM and i'll get back to you as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Sent you PM.


----------



## achilles_ryan (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Phantom,

Can you also share it to me? I lost mine.


Thanks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I obviously can't help with this, but are you saying you lost the map functions when this SD card was removed? Is this the same with US Cruze Nav. systems? Secondary question: Why not just play the music via Bluetooth?


Yeah overseas has difrent options and thats kinda sketchy to have such valuable files stored on a SD card. My portable navi has a SD card with the slider in the locked position and it never leaves the unit, yet it gets corrupted all the time. If their bluetooth is as tempramental as ours, I understand why they didn't use it. Mine will connect(w/o being plugged up to the usb) 3 out of 10 tries.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I just use a USB memory stick and never have a problem. I have a Tom Tom Nav that just plugs into my power outlet, cost me $125.00 4 years ago and just got 12 months update for $49.00. My car doesn't have inbuilt sat nav and therefore I never have memory problems as Tom Tom is backed up on my Mac.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I just use a USB memory stick and never have a problem. I have a Tom Tom Nav that just plugs into my power outlet, cost me $125.00 4 years ago and just got 12 months update for $49.00. My car doesn't have inbuilt sat nav and therefore I never have memory problems as Tom Tom is backed up on my Mac.


My navigation company said "we have an update for your unit, buy the newest model released 2 months ago" I lived in DC when they were tearing down major bridges and redesigning everything. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Vijay (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi guys, I've same problem with My GPS system. I lost my sd card and i need a copy of that so i can put it in my sd card and again use gps system. Please help guys. Also, I've PM Phantom . Please help help help


----------



## hemsky (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Sir Phantom, I hope you got my PM.
I am also in need of the navigation system files, unfortunately. 
I hope you can also help me.
Or others who have the navigation system files.
Please, anyone? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Orwat (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi phantom...just got my cruze diesel 2013 from the bdo repossessed car depot and the navi sd card is missing. I would appreciate it very much if you can share the files as well. Thanks a lot.


----------



## igloo203 (Dec 13, 2016)

*captiva 2011 gps sd*

Hi all, i maybe in the wrong post but just purchased a second hand chevy captiva 2011 but the built in gps card is missing. anyone here who might be able to help me, and send me the files? The gps is originally came with the car the previous owner stated. it is windows ce6 as I can see in the screen. Thank you!


----------



## deuzborja (Jan 5, 2018)

can you also send me files for my gps? mine is 2014 trailblazer.
thanks


----------



## Xill llix (Aug 7, 2019)

igloo203 said:


> *captiva 2011 gps sd*
> 
> Hi all, i maybe in the wrong post but just purchased a second hand chevy captiva 2011 but the built in gps card is missing. anyone here who might be able to help me, and send me the files? The gps is originally came with the car the previous owner stated. it is windows ce6 as I can see in the screen. Thank you!


----------



## Xill llix (Aug 7, 2019)

I hav the same problem with my captiva if u happen to know some answers pls share it with me.thank u


----------



## ilalaina (6 mo ago)

Hi all. I have the same problem. I bought a second hand Cruze and the SD card was missing. I would appreciate if someone can send me a copy of the SD card content. Thank you very much.


----------



## Sing Yong (2 mo ago)

Hi All, 

I'm also having the same problem for my second hand Cruze.
Would appreciate if someone can send me a copy of the content available in the SD card. 

Thank you very much.


----------

